

Facebook automaticly makes you follow the person that deleted you - signEx


======
xerophtye
Huh? source? :/

------
constapop
[http://www.facebook.com/help/216792731707396](http://www.facebook.com/help/216792731707396)

"If you already allow people to follow you, people who send friend requests
that you ignore, delete or hide will automatically start following you. If you
don’t want a specific person to follow you, you can block them at any time."

Well its the feature...

